# 29.5 Terminators on stock 2013 Rzr S (with no lift kit)?



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

Guys,

Asked on the RZR forums a couple of days ago without a single response, so I thought I'd try my luck here. Is anyone running a 29.5" Terminators (for 14" wheel) on their Rzr S?

I wouldn't mind sticking with a 28", just the 29.5's are more popular and more readily available near me on Craigslist. I don't plan on doing any clutch work or axles for the time being (Im pretty easy on it). 

Just wondering how they well they fit (If I could fit them without a lift), if there was rubbing issues or not. I will probably run with a 2" lift down the road if I need to anyways. I wasn't sure if I needed to get it before tires or if it could be down the road. Also, I already have aftermarket (STI HD3's) wheels on there now.

Ive tried researching it and there seem to be answers all over the board from some rub, some don't, some needed a lift, etc... Also got confusing if they were putting them on the XP 900 or just an 800S or just the regular Standard 800.

So, is anyone on here running them without a lift? What are your opinions? Thanks!


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

Anyone?


----------

